# New mobile time!



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm looking at changing phones. I currently have a iPhone 6 and fancy a change to android. I've seen the Huawei Honor 9 lite which looks quite impressive for the price. Anyone got one or have any advice?
Cheers Folks!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bought daughter a one plus and her fella has one as well - very nice phones indeed and a good price. Has been very reliable for her and does everything she wants - and much cheaper than an iPhone


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well the Samsung S9/S9+ is out in a few days if you want the latest and greatest. Looks very nice too. Probably be my next phone. Are you buying outright or going on contract?


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

pxr5 said:


> Well the Samsung S9/S9+ is out in a few days if you want the latest and greatest. Looks very nice too. Probably be my next phone. Are you buying outright or going on contract?


I'm going to be buying outright as I have a sim only contract running at the moment. The Honor 9 lite is only £200! so its quite temping


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Honor X7 is also worth a look, my wife has been using one for the past few weeks, superb quality, and performance, full range of features.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

3 good reads here.

https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/test-centre/mobile-phone/best-budget-phones-for-2018-3473395/

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/mobile-phones/1403685/best-budget-smartphone-uk-smartphones

http://www.trustedreviews.com/guide/best-cheap-mobile-phones


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

if its all working id just keep it and go sim only and save some brass.

id still be using my 6 if it hadnt broke. the gps chip went and as i use it for running etc i needed a new one. went iphone 7.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If I was buying outright I would be looking to see what the galaxy S8/plus will be when the S9 comes out. It will hopefully be good value and its a beast


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

i have the s8 great phone but some of the unheard of brands to the masses make some good cheap Android phones.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I recently swapped from Iphone 6s Plus to the Note 8 - I won't go back to IOS now - I love the thing and you can colour in with the Stylus lol


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Have a look at some of the chinese brands?

I like the look of the xiaomi mi mix 2


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

kingswood said:


> if its all working id just keep it and go sim only and save some brass.
> 
> id still be using my 6 if it hadnt broke. the gps chip went and as i use it for running etc i needed a new one. went iphone 7.


I fancy a change and the niece wants the 6 :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

NiallSD said:


> Have a look at some of the chinese brands?
> 
> I like the look of the xiaomi mi mix 2


Only issue is you have next to sod all im the way of support if things go wrong...

Father in law had a Huawai and it broke in about 6months, but had no luck arranging a repair. Bought a cheap Doge phone from China, stopped working after about 3weeks and was a complete pain to return for refund (won't allow shipment of item with batteries....!) and now has a OnePlus and is too having issues where half the screen won't work. Again, bit of a pain repairing it....

There's something to be said for the customer support of Apple...! Having said that, if I was to change to Android it would be OnePlus (despite above) or Google.

However I'm with Kingswood. IP 6s still working like a champ 2.5yrs on, and to be honest there's only so many ways I get enjoyment out of tapping on apps to open the internet, send an email or make a call....much of a muchness really for me...don't get drawn in with the hype of spending fortunes getting the 'next best thing' anymore. The reality is after 2months you realise it does the same thing as the last one...just slightly faster....


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the Honor8, I'll be getting the honor9 next time as it's far better than all the iPhones I've had. 

I got it through the Three shop, so any issues I'd be going there to sort it one. 



Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> I have the Honor8, I'll be getting the honor9 next time as it's far better than all the iPhones I've had.
> 
> I got it through the Three shop, so any issues I'd be going there to sort it one.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers for the reply. I'm going to order a 9 lite now. 2 yr guarantee with John Lewis.


----------

